# Updated Myspace page.



## MMRR - jif (Jun 2, 2008)

Check it out! I was getting tired of the Cyclura theme so I've gone Tegu for a while. 

http://www.myspace.com/Ctenosaur


----------



## AB^ (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks nice, totally tegu'd out


----------



## angelrose (Jun 4, 2008)

Jane, that is really nice ! I don't know alot about you but from what I have seen you keep very, very busy and help so many animals out. there should be more people like you.


----------



## ZEKE (Jun 4, 2008)

cool. are the backround and user photo, pictures of your own tegus?

hey angelrose i just noticed you are at 500 posts! i just got to 500 also


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks, folks. The background photo is Clifford, my big red male. The Argentine is Bea, my now 5 year old female. The Red that is pictured in the contact box is another female that we rescued about 7 years ago. Her name is also Bea and she now lives in Wyoming with some friends of mine. 

angelrose, thanks for the nice comments. I will keep doing what I'm doing until I wake up one morning and feel like I've had enough. Unfortunately you are right, we need more dedicated reptile rescues. There are more animals in need than I have resources to care for. Just this weekend I have 3 male iguanas coming from the Rockford, IL area. This will put our green iguana population at more than 2 dozen. The herbivores alone are going through almost 4 cases of greens and 30 pounds of vegetables a week. I won't mention how many feeders I have to pull from the freezer for each carnivore feeding. Even so, I enjoy doing what I'm doing and every single day I learn something new.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 5, 2008)

You're doing a great job!!

I wanted to name our big red tegu Clifford but the wife didn't like it. She named him Phoenix.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 5, 2008)

MMRR - jif said:


> Thanks, folks. The background photo is Clifford, my big red male. The Argentine is Bea, my now 5 year old female. The Red that is pictured in the contact box is another female that we rescued about 7 years ago. Her name is also Bea and she now lives in Wyoming with some friends of mine.
> 
> angelrose, thanks for the nice comments. I will keep doing what I'm doing until I wake up one morning and feel like I've had enough. Unfortunately you are right, we need more dedicated reptile rescues. There are more animals in need than I have resources to care for. Just this weekend I have 3 male iguanas coming from the Rockford, IL area. This will put our green iguana population at more than 2 dozen. The herbivores alone are going through almost 4 cases of greens and 30 pounds of vegetables a week. I won't mention how many feeders I have to pull from the freezer for each carnivore feeding. Even so, I enjoy doing what I'm doing and every single day I learn something new.



I think this is something me and my daughters would enjoy getting involved in. I know it must be tiresome. I have asked some people about this and they have offered little information.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jun 5, 2008)

Ask away! I'll be happy to answer any questions.


----------

